# [VBA] Shell Kommando auf Remote Unix Box ausführen



## SandmannX (5. März 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Ich möchte gerne aus einem VBA-Makro heraus eine Verbindung zu einem Unix Server (HP-UX 9) aufbauen und dort ein Shell Kommando (bzw. ein Shellscript) ausführen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das am geschicktesten anstelle?
Ich habs schon über FTP per SITE EXEC probiert, da ich ohnehin eine FTP-Verbindung aufbauen muss, allerdings ist dieses Feature leider serverseitig deaktiviert.

Danke schonmal im voraus für alle Beiträge.
Patrick


----------

